# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [_] Smiley d'Or 2011 : le jeu !

## pcaboche

Bonjour  tous,  ::coucou:: 

J'ai l'honneur et le privilge de dclarer le concours des *Smileys d'Or 2011* officiellement ouvert !  ::yaisse2:: 

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas de quoi il s'agit, voici le principe:

On prsente aux participants une srie de symboles plus ou moins alatoires (les "smileys"), et on leur demande de donner une interprtation  partir de ces symboles (bref, c'est une sorte de test de Rorschach, mais version informatique  ::aie:: ). Les rponses sont ensuite values par un jury qui attribue des points afin de dsigner les vainqueurs pour cette anne.

Pour cette dition, nous vous proposons pas moins de 12 smileys, plus 3 smileys bonus.

Pourquoi 12 smileys ? Parce qu'on est bientt en 2012 et que le 20*12*-*12*-*21* le monde est cens disparatre...  ::aie:: 
Les smileys bonus, c'est pour mieux dpartager les participants en cas d'ex-aequo (mais a peut aussi vous donner des bonus, donc ne les ngligez pas  :;): ).




> \~~>
> 
> <~~-=
> 
> (( /\ ))
> 
> `^^~
> 
> |(*##
> ...



Cette anne, le jury est compos de Sunchaser, gmotw, et moi-mme, c'est--dire les gagnants de la prcdente dition (oui, cette anne il y a 3 jurys. C'est une longue histoire...)

En gros, on a dcid de suivre le schma caricatural du jury faon "X factor" (ou autres conneries du genre qui polluent les postes de tl). On a donc :
-  ::fem::  une femme
-  ::lun::  un type qui porte toujours des lunettes de soleil, mme en intrieur, parce qu'il croit que c'est "cool"
-  ::weird::  un mec blas qui vanne tout le monde et n'a jamais port autre chose de sa vie qu'un T-shirt gris

Je joue le rle du mec blas. Il y a un dbat pour savoir qui fait la femme...  ::aie:: 

Maintenant, quelques rgles pour ce concours :
- ce thread est pour soumettre les rponses uniquement. Pour discuter, il faut utiliser le fil ddi aux papotages

- une fois que vous avez soumis votre rponse, vous n'avez plus le droit d'diter. De lourdes sanctions seront appliques en cas d'dition

- le jury est libre d'attribuer des bonus ou des malus en fonction du besoin, de son humeur, du temps qu'il fait, de l'ge du capitaine, etc.

- des malus seront appliqus en cas de plagiat

- on souhaite rcompenser l'originalit. Donc n'hsitez pas  soumettre vos propositions les plus folles ! Si vous soumettez plusieurs propositions, on ne retiendra que la meilleure


La date limite pour soumettre votre rponse est le : *21 Dcembre* (soit un an avant la fin du monde  ::aie:: )



Bonne chance  tous !

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Sunchaser

> 'ai l'honneur et le privilge de dclarer le concours des *Smileys d'Or 2011* officiellement ouvert !


Ouais !! Ca y est !  ::applo:: 




> -  un type qui porte toujours des lunettes de soleil, mme en intrieur, parce qu'il croit que c'est "cool"


Heu ...je crois que je n'ai pas le choix la, donc, j'enfourche mes lunettes de soleil de suite ...

----------


## gmotw

Pourquoi c'est toujours moi qui doit faire la fille?  ::calim2:: 

Allez, courage les gens, on compte sur vous.  ::ccool::

----------


## CaDegenere

C'est parti !




> \~~>


Sale gosse se faisant tirer l'oreille, suite  une insolence profre en classe (et il en est fier en plus, a se voit  ses yeux) 




> <~~-=


Une sirne (en plein plongeon)




> (( /\ ))


Une skieuse (je ne donnerai aucune prcision supplmentaire)




> `^^~


Le monstre du Loch Ness faisant le clown (ou un clown dguis en monstre du Loch Ness, en fonction du contexte)




> |(*##


Le patron, de mauvaise humeur, portant une cravate avec des dessins ridicules dessus.




> )~|


Dick Tracy (tellement vident que je n'ai rien  ajouter dessus)




> /


Un escargot portant une chemise cossaise.




> |}=<>~


Gontran Bonheur (en anglais : Gladstone Gander). Par contre il y a une erreur dans le smiley, c'est un noeud-pap' qu'il porte.




> ~(#)-


Un ornithorynque. Enfin, "une" plutt, vu qu'elle est enceinte.




> 3~~


C'est soit un <censur> ou un <censur> ou alors un <censur>, et sinon plus classiquement un "Tire-bouchon". Le vrai, avec poigne en sep de vigne.




> `][


Un haltrophile qui a plus de muscles que de tte.




> (#)--[


"Link" quip de son grappin. Et du bouclier "Miroir". Celui qu'on rcupre dans la cascade, et qui permet de renvoyer les boules de feu.



*Les smileys bonus:*




> {:^\~c


Dupont (avec un T, l'autre tant {:^/~c )




> _|_


Le capitaine Crochet qui est retourn s'amuser avec les croco.




> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


La Macarena pour les nuls (version en braille)

----------


## Alvaten

> \~~>


Il a le regard qui tue




> <~~-=


Au prochain rond-point faite demi-tour




> (( /\ ))


Tiens, il ont mis un chafaudage sur le premier tage de la tour effeil





> `^^~


Un lev de soleil en gypte, avec les dune et les pyramides




> |(*##


Un cornet de glace




> )~|


Un trempoline de super mario




> /


Une chemine avec soupape de scurit




> |}=<>~


Un serpent de mer




> ~(#)-


Qui a roul sur Pinnochio ?




> 3~~


Une pince pour attraper les fruits dans les arbres




> `][


Un masque d'une tribu inca




> (#)--[


Quelle belle cuisse de poulet

Les smileys bonus:




> {:^\~c


Bonjoule on est les tinois




> _|_


Les rouflaquette c'est pass de mode




> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


Non, les fichier doc ne s'ouvrent pas en mode texte ...  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> \~~>


Franck Ribery parlant  l'oreille de Raymond Domenech alors que ce dernier est au tlphone.




> <~~-=


Raymond Domenech, toujours au tlphone, passant la bague au doigt d'Estelle Denis.




> (( /\ ))


Estelle vu par Raymond Domenech le soir mme.




> `^^~


Raymond Domenech allong  ct d'Estelle, elle fumant une clope et lui fumant la pipe.




> |(*##


Joueur de l'Equipe de France faisant la tronche tout en portant le nouveau maillot en forme de marinire (on remarque l'toile de 98). 




> )~|


Raymond Domenech jetant discrtement un il dans le vestiaire des filles.




> /


Pied d'un joueur de l'Equipe de France




> |}=<>~


Domenech, vu de profil, s'adressant  ses joueurs par le biais d'un porte-voix.




> ~(#)-


Raymond Domenech aprs s'tre pris un ballon dans lil.




> 3~~


Le troisime smiley du concours vu par une personne extrieure.




> `][


Lino Ventura




> (#)--[


Avec un effet  la Olive et Tom, gros plan sur le ballon arrivant dans lil de Domenech


Les smileys bonus:




> {:^\~c


Supportrice de l'quipe de France portant un bret et un bec de coq (on sait qu'il s'agit d'une supportrice car on remarque les courbes fminines sous les bras).




> _|_


Isaac Asimov




> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


Dernier match de l'quipe de France sous l'ere Domenech. Vous n'y comprenez rien, nous non plus.

PS : Pour le thme "foot" d'une grande partie de mes rponses, cela vient tout simplement de la prsence en grand nombre du double tilde qui m'a fait penser  Raymond Domenech (ou  Emmanuel Chain, mais c'tait plus dur de trouver des blagues avec ce dernier).

----------


## minnesota

A moi,  moi,  moi  ::mrgreen:: 






> \~~>


Deux spermatozodes en pleine vasion.




> <~~-=


Un traducteur dcontenanc, a rentre par une oreille, a sort de l'autre.




> (( /\ ))


Un trou de balle qui fait du tambour, on naimerait pas tre  ct  ::aie:: 




> `^^~


un millepatte en migration




> |(*##


Pacman qui se prend un mur




> )~|


une crotte qui tombe  l'horizontale




> /


Un caddie  lvitation.




> |}=<>~


la prochaine fuse Ariane




> ~(#)-


Un moineau biturbo




> 3~~


L'arme du crime




> `][


Un Van Gogh  100 000 dollars




> (#)--[


une tlportation qui a chou



Les smileys bonus:




> {:^\~c


La chute du mur d'Isral




> _|_


L'espion menott




> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


CQFD

----------


## Invit

> \~~>


Je sais jai le nez
Dform mais je vais 
Me tourner pour regarder 
Les nns de la pp
Situ ct jardinet.





> <~~-=


Le spermatozode court
 la recherche toujours
De son ovule damour





> (( /\ ))


Jupe trousse,
Cuisses cartes,
Fesses releves,
Je suis prs 
Dtre  
_ Merci, Dominique ! La suite des actualits avec Pnlope Solte._ 





> `^^~


Cest un 
Loup fier.
La bire
Rend certain.





> |(*##


Marie-Jeanne et le loup
Ont fum comme des trous.





> )~|


Pass de la satisfaction
 lindiffrence
En voyant le cot de laction
Et de lingrence





> /


Vous 
Mavez 
Compris.





> |}=<>~


Le fier destroyer
Emmen par son cuyer
Joute  tout crin 
Pour son boute-en-train.




```
~(#)-
```

Le cochon ronchonne
Aprs sa cochonne





> 3~~


Pter le feu
Nest pas douloureux.





> `][


Une face de lion
Dans la jungle
 travers les joncs
Observe votre humble
Pote dansant le khon.




```
(#)--[
```

En hiver un lphant
A coll sa trompe 
Contre un poteau mtallique
On en avertit pourtant les enfants.






> Les smileys bonus:
> {:^\~c


Visage de lego
Ayant une gastro
Aprs trop
De gteau.





> _|_


Un juriste anglais
Porte sa perruque
Comme un turque
Mais de biais.





> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


Une suite 
Incertaine
Aprs cuite
Dune trentaine
De caractres
Abscons
Mais sincres.
Salutations !

----------


## Robin56

Bon moi je n'ai regard les rponses de personnes auparavant comme a bien moins de risque d'tre orient dans je ne sais quel domaine.

Alors tout d'abord mettez dans votre casque la musique d' "Il tait une fois la vie" (c'est important pour la mise en condition).



> \~~>


C'est l'histoire d'un mle ayant eu un pnis un peu baladeur.



> <~~-=


Il en jaillit un spermatozode qui avait une drle d'odeur.



> (( /\ ))


Dans un timing parfait, l'oeuf sortit  l'heure.



> `^^~


Quelques temps plus tard, tel un petit vers,il se dmena avec coeur.



> |(*##


Ce petit tre passait son temps  bouffer, c'tait un gros mangeur.



> )~|


Il picolait dj car de la dshydratation il avait peur.



> /


Les annes passrent pour le petit garon dans sa demeure.



> |}=<>~


Dj un homme, il fumait dsormais, diable, quelle puanteur !



> ~(#)-


Le nez rubicond a en boire des mixtures de drles de teneur...



> 3~~


Fermier il dcida de devenir pour manier la fourche avec ardeur.



> `][


Et pouvoir s'occuper des vaches et faire son beurre.



> (#)--[


Il pouvait ainsi se promener dans ses pturages en tracteur.

Fin, vous pouvez remercier le conteur.


Les smileys bonus:




> {:^\~c


[Dicton mandarin connu] D'une poule tu ne pourras en extraire aucune cuillre !
Signification : Mettre en vidence le caractre inutile d'un choix/d'un objet



> _|_


Autoportrait de l'ex prsident Valrie Giscard d'Estaing



> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


Clbre code de la machine enigma lors de WW2. L'on reconnait la phrase clbre proclam par Hitler  ses troupes : 
"Allez donc envahir l'Angleterre, moi je reste me la couler douce  Berlin, danser la macarna avec mes enceintes de ouf !"

Dcodage partiel par les anglais :
# = Angleterre
\\ = passerelle, invasion
~~||~~ = couler
- = Berlin
_/ = macarna
 = enceinte
 = tte de ouf

PS : Je suis mu, c'est ma premire participation !

----------


## zeavan

> \~~>   avoir les yeux balladeurs





> <~~-=  avoir le bras long





> (( /\ ))  la taniere du soleil





> `^^~  2 victoires a zero





> |(*## voie ferre rentrand dans un tunnel





> )~| pisser contre un mur





> / voie ferroviere sans issue





> |}=<>~ mettre son nez dans les affaires des autres





> ~(#)- un lezard





> 3~~ Travlo vue de dessus





> `][ Transformer mega prime





> (#)--[  se prendre un rateau


Les smileys bonus:



> {:^\~c tre bouche be devant les attributs d'un collegue. (90 degree)





> _|_ les derniers ecouteurs audio super hitech.





> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/  battement cardiaque pendant des etreintes amoureuses.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et c'est  mon tour !




> \~~>


La fleche a travers la tete de part en part, on voit encore le regard brlu de la pauve victime




> <~~-=


Oh comme c'est minion, la tribu a fait une tete rduite de la victime sus-mentionne et ils ont laisss la flche. 
Je vais viter de leur dire qu'ils ont remis la fleche  l'envers cependant...




> (( /\ ))


Ca y est la nouvelle antenne radio a commence  emettre. 




> `^^~


Un mexicain en train de fouetter ses esclaves thailandais. La probabilit d'une telle scne est faible je vous l'accorde.




> |(*##


Un Katar, une arme de main tres efficace lorsque bien matrise. Cependant la lame de celui-ci est casse.




> )~|


Les murs se rapprochent, Luc a mis une barre pour les bloquer mais a ne suffira pas. R2 depeche toi !!!




> /


Les deux micro-machines enchainent le dernier virage  droite avant l'arrive, le suspens est  son comble.




> |}=<>~


L'empire state building




> ~(#)-


Le retour de super snail (cf l'an pass), pour aller plus vite il a modifi la position de sa tete de faon  mieux quilibrer le poids.




> 3~~


Deux personnes en train de prier face  face. On voit leur prires monter aux cieux, c'est beau.




> `][


Le boss de DOOM, il va gouter  mon BFG 9000 (bon ok techniquement c'est la tete cache derrire le boss mais celui la est plus classe quand mme)
Petit rappel pour les nostalgiques




> (#)--[


Papy a tout essaye pour nous entendre, l'enceinte 100W avec ampli intgr d'un cot, et le vieux sonotone d'avant guerre de l'autre. 

*Les smileys bonus:*




> {:^\~c


C'est un ttard qui a dja commenc sa transformation en grenouille, on voit dj une premiere patte avant qui se profile




> _|_


Et voila le boss de DOOM en train d'imploser, la fume sort de chaque cot. Je lui avait dit qu'il allait gouter  mon BFG 9000. 
De toute faon je suis immortel (iddad) et avec toutes la armes (idkfq) alors il avait aucune chance.




> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


C'est un message crypt ! Mais rien  voir avec Enigma comme cela a t propos, on voit bien que l'auteur de cette conjecture est un noob en cryptage.
Bon alors les ... c'est le sparateur de mots je peux l'ignorer
Je passe le reste en code ascii
Je prend modulo 26
Je converti en lettre et j'obtient  *innqr vvttvv so qus iiddii* Bon clairement il y a de la redondance, je peux supprimer les doublons ce qui donne :* inqr vtv so qus idi*
Hum, *inqr* il s'agit de l'Internation Network for Quality Rice, le jury aurait-il l'intention de percer le march du riz ?
*vtv*, c'est un transporteur routier  vendene dans le vaucluse, ca se tient, si le jury importe du riz il lui faut un transporteur 
*so*, sud-ouest, le jury vise donc ce march la. Effectivement le sud-est est trop concurrenc avec le riz de camargue et le nord est trop loin, les couts de transports sont plus levs si le riz arrive d'asie par la mditerrane et le canal de suez
*qus*, Quality Underwriting Services ... Hum je vois pas ce que des assurances canadiennes viennent faire ici. 
*idi*, institut de droit international ... Mais oui, a y est tout est clair, le riz arrive en France, probablement achemin a leur base d'opration du sud-ouest. Ensuite le riz est export au Canada. Cependant le riz doit tre frelat, d'ou le risque d'intoxication et les liens avec les assurances et le droit international pour anticiper les coups dur.

Je dois arreter cela, le jury ne peut pas vendre du riz frelat au Canada c'est inhumain !!!!

----------


## Maxoo

> \~~>


Interrupteur  bascule lectrique qui lance des flches remplies de poison, facile  :8-): 




> <~~-=


Vous vous tes pas trop foul pour la deuxime ? je dois r-expliquer ?




> (( /\ ))


Les longs colliers, c'est une excuse de plus pour mater les dcollets  ::aie:: 




> `^^~


Petite chenille ne deviendra jamais un papillon, il ne fallait pas traverser !




> |(*##


a serait pas ce que le Japonais on essay de mettre sur la centrale ?




> )~|


Je suis colre, je suis colre !




> /


Avec des cltures comme a normal qu'ils s'chappent de prison  chaque fois.




> |}=<>~


C'est la danseuse du film "Une nuit en enfer" qui a des mitraillettes dans son soutien gorge !




> ~(#)-


Petite souris ne fera pas mieux que la chenille.




> 3~~


H, regarde ce qu'ils sont en train de faire les deux autres ! Et si on faisait pareil  :;): 




> `][


C'est moi Nono, le petit robot. Je suis un cadeau d'Ulysse pour Tlmaque son fils




> (#)--[


C'est le nouveau modle de feux de ville  l'nergie solaire !


*Les smileys bonus:*




> {:^\~c


Bah quoi ? Vous aimez pas la flte traversire ?




> _|_


Allo Houston ? on a un problme : on a cram les deux ailes d'Appolo 12.




> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


La la la laaa, la la la laaaaaa : a doit faire de la musique si on la met dans un orgue de Barbarie non ?

----------


## beuzy

Bonjour  tous, et bonne chance je n'ai pas regard les rponses de mes concurrents, jespre ne pas avoir eu la mme ide. 




> \~~>


Notre super hros a entendu un cri par l >




> <~~-=


La supermobile fonce




> (( /\ ))


Alerte le niveau de carburant est trop faible




> `^^~


Quel embarras




> |(*##


Oblig de partir  dos de poney




> )~|


Hu dada !




> /


Ce grillage semble infranchissable




> |}=<>~


Le souffle super sonique va nous permettre de passer au travers dune maille et librer cette jolie nenette :lun :




> ~(#)-


Tiens, un escargot.




> 3~~


:red : elle menvoie un baiser





> `][


Original son lit :wisthle :




> (#)--[


Tiens il est encore l lescargot 




> Les smileys bonus:
> 
> {:^\~c


Le mime marceau sessaye au monocycle !




> _|_


Tonton Rabbi a gar son chapeau 




> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


Il sagit du plan illustr des divers arrts de la ligne de mtro 1

----------


## jbrasselet

> \~~>


_(Incliner la tte  gauche)_
Testons l'arodynamisme vertical d'un tape-cul dans une soufflerie




> <~~-=


_(Incliner la tte  gauche)_
Le nouveau prototype de la fuse arianne va faire un malheur




> (( /\ ))


_(Incliner la tte... ah non garder la droite)_
Honda (de Street Fighter) se prpare au combat et fait tremblet le sol




> `^^~


_(Garder la tte droite)_
Le serpent du petit prince a bouff un deuxime lphant




> |(*##


_(Incliner la tte  droite)_
On avait dit pas de krozne pour la flamme olympique ! Elle va tout bruler !




> )~|


_(Incliner la tte  gauche)_
Le nouvel hallogne de chez E-Crea est  seulement 999,99 !
Faut bien payer les deisgners ma pauv'dam'.




> /


_(Incliner la tte  gauche)_
Cette balance est HS. Elle indique que le vide est plus lourd que mes poids !




> |}=<>~


_(Garder la tte droite)_
Tintin, allong, la tte vers l'est (selon les conseils de Chang), s'est enfin laiss all dans les fumeries d'opium. Bravo le modle !




> ~(#)-


_(Garder la tte droite)_
Y'a pas  dire, Dieu avait un sacr sens de l'humour avec un ornithorynque




> 3~~


_(Incliner la tte  gauche)_
Chri, sors le parapluie, il commence  pleuvoir. Je ne veux pas abimer mon nouveau Chamel.




> `][


_(Garder la tte droite)_
L'avion Barbie de face, Mais o sont les gars d'Ozone ? (Merci  toi Florence Foresti!)




> (#)--[


_(garder la tte droite)_
C'est bon, Monsieur Arthur Dent (H2G2) est parti. Lancer les bulldozers !


Les smileys bonus:




> {:^\~c


_(Incliner la tte  gauche)_
Les nouveaux Fakirs s'entrainent  soulever des fers  chevaux avec leur attributs masculins. Rien que de les voir, a me fait mal !




> _|_


_(garder la tte droite)_
Un prototype d'interface de Pong sous acide.




> #\\_,~~||~~-߅_/


_(Retourner votre cran ou votre tte)_
Il s'agit du niveau cach du dernier Mario. Toutes les difficult y sont et en plus y'a mme pas de chateau de fin !

----------


## pcaboche

Bonjour / Bonsoir (suivant le fuseau horaire)


Le concours des Smileys d'Or 2011 est maintenant officiellement *clos* !


Merci pour vos participations, les rsultats seront publis trs prochainement.

----------

